# {RESOLVED}Reformatting Hard Drive Question



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi. I have a Gateway 2000 Colorbook which I want to reformat. I have 8 disks entitled "Microsoft Windows for Workgroups operating environment Version 3.11" which has "Gateway 2000" on them, plus 4 disk entitled "Microsoft Works" and some others. My questions are 1) how do I reformat the hard drive? 2) which disks do I reload? Also, I do not have a "boot" disk, do I need one or can I just use the disks listed below. I want to donate the laptop to charity, but obviously I don't want any personal files on it. Any and all help mucho appreciated!!!! Robin


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi rbdabber, welcome to TSG.

Any dos disks?

Also, I'm going to move this to another forum where it should catch the attention of the 3.11 and dos folks.


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Yes, I have several DOS disks too - will I be able to find my message when you move it? Thank you!! I'm at work right now, but will check this evening when I get home.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You just did 

It's been a long time since I've played with 3.11, but I'm almost positive you'll need to load dos first. If I see MAC around I'll send him this way, he seems to answer a lot of questions regarding dos and earlier versions of Windows.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes... Aca is correct...

You will need to load DOS first, then Windows 3.11, but... before you do, try and locate any driver disks, for any video, audio, modem, or any other cards that the colorbook has ( because you will need them later )... 

And...

Disk 1 of the DOS disk's will be a Boot disk, and it will contain the Format command...


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Okay, I have Dos 6.22, Windows for Workgroups v. 3.11, the Mouse Setup Disk, Microsoft Works disks 1-4, and misc. PCMCIA, SSCIRRUS, Video Drivers disks 1 and 2, and CoSession - am pretty much sure I have every disk that came with the lap top. Now, I put it in the DOS disk #1 and sure enough there is a file named format.com... but... duh... I don't know how to get it to work. After I get the initial reformatting done, I know how to go to the a: prompt and run setup etc. but this reformatting c: has got me. Oh, and by the way, I believe it's okay to go ahead and have a beer now? hehe


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Ah, yes, the beer did it - DOS is coming back to me and I'm in the process of reformatting.. Please stay with me... if you're out there, ha ha! After it is done, I will again take a look/see on what is on the Disk 1 and see what I should do next.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

LOL... yea go have a beer..because this is going to be a long process...

Now as to format...

From the A:\ prompt, type in... format c: /s, then after the hd is formated, and with the DOS disk 1 still in the A:\ reboot the system, When you are at the A:\ prompt type in ( and if I remember right ) install, this should install DOS, after the installation of DOS put in Disk 1 of Windows 3.11, then go to the A:\ and type in Setup, this should install Windows 3.11...


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Gawd, I love you... Finished reformatting and setup.exe wouldn't run etc - off to reboot.... I believe this may be a 3 beer job!!!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

HMMM...

Did Dos install ??

If not, it will need to be installed before Windows 3.11...


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

I formatted c: and rebooted and the screen came up that directed me on how to install DOS, which is running right now. I'm on "disk #2" of the DOS disks; one more to go after this.


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey, while it's running there's a screen up that says if I have a 386 or higher do run memmaker at the prompt. Will that really help it run fast? It's a pitiful ole 486.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmmm...

MemMaker, if I remember right it will help to run certian DOS games ( like Wolfenstien ) under Windows 3.11, I don't remember if it helped Windows to run quicker though ( but... it couldn't hurt )...


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Oh dear. It finished installing DOS and when I go to my c: prompt, it won't read the A drive now...? I rebooted and when I try to do dir on A, I get sector not found reading Drive A or Abort, Retry, Fail... hhmmm gads, you reckon my 3.11 disk is shot? I'll try another disk and see what happens.... please send beer.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

_______________________________________________
Memmaker mostly just moves DOS device drivers
and memory resident programs to upper memory
to give you more free conventional memory
(below 640k). You can do basically the same thing
by using DEVICEHIGH instead of DEVICE in the
Config.sys file, and LH (loadhigh) in the Autoexec.bat
file (for such things as SMARTDRV and MSCDEX).

Cheers, Mac


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Ah, it's just being fickle - running 3.11 setup now - 8 disks to go. forget the beer, send pizza for dinner LOL


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ah... yes.. MacFromOK, that is what I forgot to remember...

That is why I was able to run Wolfenstien from Windows 3.11, without haveing to boot to DOS to run it...

Thanks for the memory refresh, allways glad to have them...


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

Will these posts stay out here long enough for me to try what Mac just said, etc? Say like this weekend? On 3.11 disk #6 now.... reckon I load the Cirrus and SScirrus etc. after this is done??


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Yes... they will...

Just remember to post back the results, after all is said and done ( yes after loading Windows, run setup on the other disk's as well )...

Good Luck...


----------



## rbdabber (Sep 4, 2002)

3.11 done and loading MS Works now - how do I post the "results"? kinda like HEY THANKS MUCHO YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST IT WORKED?!!!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey there glad to hear it...

If you are sure the problem is solved, just click on the hyperlink called "report" in the title bar of the post, and report it to a moderator...

And...

Don't be a stranger, post back whenever you like ( but take my word for it STAY OUT OF THE RANDOM DISCUSSIONS forum   )...


----------

